# Out Of Character



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I don't think this one has been done yet...Example:


Jason: "OMG, I broke a nail"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Skullboy: "No, thanks, but I don't drink. Can I have a sparkling water with a slice of lemon"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Dracula: "Ah, yes... I WOULD like very much to go to the beach and work on my tan this afternoon."


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Spock: Ya that sounds close enough.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The Mummy: Do you think this outfit makes me look fat?


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ripley: It's so hard to find a nice guy to hug my face, and implant his embryo in my belly


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Mr. Pink: "Mr. Pink? Hmmm...yeah, I like it! It's _totally _me!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Frankenstein: marshmallows







anyone?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Bride of Frankenstein: "Honey, come to bed...."


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Dracula: "I wonder how many carbs are in blood? Should I be cutting back?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Invisible Man: Has anyone seen my....never mind.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wolfman: "Man, I hate it when crap sticks to my fur!"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Lex Luthor: "I really need a hair cut."


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dr. Phibes: "Oh, doctors, doctors, I know that you did everything you possibly could do to save my wife, and for that, I will be eternally grateful. Anyone for a nice cup of tea?"


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Carrie: "Prom Queen, me? You like me, you REALLY like me!"


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Spiderman, "Didn't I tell you? I'm afraid of heights"


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Paris Hilton: "I'm joining the Peace Corps"


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Dracula---No, I don't vant to suck your blood!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Grandpa Munster----I can't mix you up a potion because they never work! :>


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Elvira: Can you show me something that doesnt show quite so much cleavage....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Dr Macoy "Bones"-- "Jim, I think I can save him."


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The Doctor Go ahead enslave the universe and no you cant share my jelly babies


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Effie Melody White:"And I am telling you,I'm Goin......"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Renfield: Ack- spiders!! No, no! Somebody get me a can of Raid!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Dracula: Welcome to Sunny Florida!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Star Trek Extra #14: "You want me to go to the planet with you guys? Sure, Why not? I'm sure you'll keep me safe."


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Harry Potter: Thats it! I'm quitting school and moving to Cleveland.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Voldemort: "Hello? Yes, I'd like some help setting up my will and funeral arrangements..."


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Chucky: "Dang! Knew I shoulda pulled out."*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Freddy: "Wanna meet for coffee?"


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Kristen Parker: Five, six, grab a crucifix. Seven, eight, better stay up late. Nine, ten, never... never...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Freddy: " Do these horizontal stripes make me look fat? "


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Leatherface, "Think Imma go vegetarian...yeah."


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Carrie: "Could someone get me a wetwipe please?"


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Pinhead, "We used to have such sites to show you, but were renovating. Mind if I come back another time?"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The Dijinn-Wish Master: Hey, what do I look like, a freakin' genie?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Darth Vader: Luke ,I am your Mother.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Zombie: I only eat salad now, I'm on a diet


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Dracula overlooking the castle, "Hello, could you send someone from housekeeping over here? The place needs dusting."


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Ghost-"you can see right through this dress, do I need a slip"?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

VanHelsing: "Well you look like a decent fellow. Now run along, now...And no more blood sucking!"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

slimer- Would somene hand me a tissue?


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Dracula, I keep trying and trying and these stains still won't come out!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Frankenstein: "Anybody got a light?"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The Mummy: Hey, do you think Crate & Barrell has some canopic jars in stock?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Headless Horseman: I'm gonna get a head in life!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Icabob Crane : Could I have another slice of pumpkin pie?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Angle of Death: What am I going to do today?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Frankenstein's Monster : I would have had thee there, and here again,
Ere I can tell thee what thou shouldst do there.
O constancy, be strong upon my side,
Set a huge mountain 'tween my heart and tongue!
I have a man's mind, but a woman's might.
How hard it is for women to keep counsel!
Art thou here yet?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Pinhead: should I have one pony tail or two?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Spiegel: What time is choir practice?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The Fly: Reading a bedtime story,Charlotte's Web, to his children.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Pennywise: I bought a new speedo and I gotta work on my tan today.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Pinhead: Did anyone see mt Hairpiece?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Uwe Boll: Nah... I know that would make a great movie, but I just don't think I could do it justice.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Frankenstein: Hey egor, _back_ that thing up?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Tonight's Hallmark Hall of Fame movie was written and produced by M. Night Shyamalan........


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am sorry lord vadar, the outfit does not come in princess blue.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

the mummy: waiter.... there's something dead in my soup!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Creature from the black lagoon: This underwater stuff SUCKS!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Jigsaw: (After being extremly pissed off by Paris Hilton not being able to find the key) Ok fine it's right there in the God d*** box in the God d*** wall! Bust it open your free just leave!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Swamp Thing: HEY! what stink's?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dracula: Does anyone else think that I may have an overbite?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Mummy: anyone have some bandaids?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Linus: Aw, heck with The Great Pumpkin. I'm going out for tricks-or-treats!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sally (of the Peanuts): Sweet Baboo? More like Baboon's a**!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Zombie: Golly ho chaps, good to see you all here at the club today!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TwistedDementia: "I don't care about all this Halloween Crap! Now I gotta get back to my Easter props.."


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> TwistedDementia: "I don't care about all this Halloween Crap! Now I gotta get back to my Easter props.."


Good one Dr! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Marsha Brady: "Wanna come in for a cup of coffee?"


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

sickie ickie: "Im normal"


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius: I'll never fit all this stuff in a bucky skull... LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

TD: " I wonder if I'll look good in my next outfit in the rare photos"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beepem said:


> sickie ickie: "Im normal"


LOL!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Lilly said:


> TD: " I wonder if I'll look good in my next outfit in the rare photos"


That's actually what I think! LOL Good one Lilly!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

WareWolf: Get the stright razor and the lotion and let *DO THIS!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Edgar Alan Poe: I feeling so chipper today, I think I'll write a happy story.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1: "Let's not decorate for Halloween this year".


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Paris Hilton: I hope this outfit doesn't make me look like a slut.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Paris Hilton again - "I think I'd be a good candidate for MENSA, don't you?"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Paris Hilton yet again: Mom & Dad I'm going to get a real job and I don't want any inheritence.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue: I'm not addicted to posting on the Haunt Forum. (Really I could give it up at any time, as soon as I make one more post )


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Britney Spears: I can't leave the house looking like this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

James Bond: Martini, stirred not shaken.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Einstein: "I suck at math"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill Gates: God, Windows really sucks!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Einstein again: E=MC Hammer


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Einstein again: E=MC Hammer


LMAO -that was inspired!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hugh Hefner - Lets have her put some clothes on for this centerfold.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

William Shatner - Hair plugs? Never!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Tom Cruise: In my humble opinion, I think people should mind their own business and not try to push their beliefs down other peoples throats.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Al Sharpton - "I have nothing to say"


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Dr. Phil: Could you shut your yap lady and let your husband speak his mind.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Al Sharpton - "I have nothing to say"


LOL Bon. I almost blew tea out my nose with that one. Memo to me: Don't drink and read fun and games thread at same time.

Oprah Winfrey: I won't have any of the cake


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

George Patton: I don't feel like going to war today.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Rosie O'Donnel: Does this hat make my head look fat


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Any Super Model: I need to put on a few pounds, I'm too skinny. So I'll have the 32oz. steak, baked potato with butter and a jumbo chocolate milk shake.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Any Rubenesque Model: - "I think I need to lose a few pounds"


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Any Runway Model: OMG I think my nipple was showing. I'm so embarrassed


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stephen Hawking - "The world is flat - really"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Pope - Lets make Darwin a Saint.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Darwin: A saint! Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. Thank you your eminence.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pamela Anderson - "I think an A cup will do"


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Tommy Lee: I married Pam for her brains.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Albert Einstein - I wish I had some brains


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jessica Simpson - I'm honored to accept the Nobel Prize ...


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Alfred Nobel: Hopefully, people will remember me best for inventing dynamite.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Richard Simmons: Life's too short lady. Sit down, have a donut, and watch some soap operas or something.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Homer Simpson - I hate beer, can I have a cup of tea?


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Simon Cowell: I'm sorry but your singing was a little flat. I hope my comments haven't hurt your feeling or discouraged you in any way. Keep practicing, come back next year, and give it another shot.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Paula Abdul: You couldn't hit that note with a hammer. Frankly you suck and you should go back to McDonalds and beg them to please give you your little paper hat back.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Randy Jackson: I say old chap. Your overall presentation was exquisite and your voice devine. Hurah, hurah.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cesar Millan - Anyone here know how to train a dog?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

George Bush-WAR'S OVER, EVERYBODY GO HOME!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pee Wee Herman - I would never patronize an adult theater.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

George Bush - It was all my fault


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sarah Palin - I'm just going to go home and quietly do my job to the best of my ability.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wall Steet firms - We really should be paid less for what we do (badly at that).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Garfield: Sure John. Go ahead. I hate Lasagna


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My dog - I don't think I'll bark at everyone who comes in the door today.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

My dog- i think for once i won't take up room in master's bed...its her bed anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> My dog- i think for once i won't take up room in master's bed...its her bed anyway.


LOL,DA, our dog does that, too! Good thing she only weighs 45 pounds, unlike our previous 85 pounder who LOVED to share the bed when it was cold.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL,DA, our dog does that, too! Good thing she only weighs 45 pounds, unlike our previous 85 pounder who LOVED to share the bed when it was cold.


my dogs a little guy ways about 15 lbs...still he gets on my nerves when he does that...i don't normaly allow him to sleep in my bed...but it's gotten really cold lately. I don't need him to get sick.

so here's one from out of no where

charlie brown- sure peppermint patty, i'd love to take you out. and feel free to call me chuck any time!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Linus - I don't need no stinkin' security blanket!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Charlie Brown - The heck with the football. This time I'm going to kick Lucy right in the butt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Schroeder - Beethoven is overrated as a composer.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Lucy: Let me give you some free, heart-felt advice Charlie Brown.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pigpen - I bought stock in Dial soap today!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

James Earl Jones - Whooo Hooo! Jimmie's in the house baby!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stolloween - Papier mache is limited as an artistic medium


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Snoop Dog: Rolling down the street listening to the Indigo Girls sipping on Mountain Dew.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My Boss - Take your time there's no rush.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My boss - I really don't need anyone to keep track of what I'm supposed to be doing today.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Bono: What do I know. I'm just a rock star


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My husband: Don't worry about it honey, spend what you want on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> My husband: Don't worry about it honey, spend what you want on Halloween.


LOL, now that's funny!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger - It's okay to be a girlie man. Sit back, have a bon-bon, who needs to exercise.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Jeffrey Dahmer - "I'm a vegan. I won't eat ANYTHING with a face."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Coyote - I never have problems with anything I buy from Acme.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Coyote - I think I'll just go out to dinner instead of spending my money at Acme.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Roadrunner - I think I'll invite the coyote to dinner.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Brock Sampson - I'm tired of killing the Monarch's Henchmen, maybe we should just call the cops.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Pinhead- Oh your just a nice person i'll let you off the hook this time.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Santa Clause...I dont care if you are on the "good" list!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Labrador retriever - I'm not fetching nothin' for nobody anymore!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rottweiler - I'd like pink painted toenails and a cute little bow to wear like that poodle down the street.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lord Zedd- Sure Tommy. It's Christmas. I won't try and destroy you once again. I'll even leave Kimberly alone.

Mwahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our local mail person - I think I'll deliver mail to the correct addresses today.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jack Russel Terrier - Yawn, I have no energy. I'm just going to lie here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My son- I brought my dirty laundry over, but I don't want you to do it, I'll take care of it by myself. Oh, bye the way I'm not hungry, so I won't need to raid the kitchen this time.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Editor of the New York Times - I know it'll sell a lot of papers but we can't run the story until we check the facts.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My puppy-Excuse me, but I need to go outside to pee and poop.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

US Government - We need to stop spending so much of the peoples money.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Donald Trump: you're hired


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my dog- i don't want to chase the squirel today, i won't reach it all the way on the power line anyway.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

weekly world news editor-did you get the story on miley cyrus's birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

National Geographic runs a cover story on Weekly World News' Bat Boy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Bret Michaels "That just turns me off"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

British male comedians - I don't think wearing a ladies dress would be funny.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Smokey the Bear....."do you have a light?"


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

U.S. Senator or Congressman - No, that compensation you are offering me is too high and a waste of taxpayer dollars.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Zombie - "Thanks, but I'm a vegetarian."


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Richard Simmons "good lord you are fat"


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Richard Simmons - "You know what will help you feel better about your weight? A nice big pepperoni pizza, a half gallon of ice cream, a bag of cookies and a big bottle of soda."


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Gene simmons-I think illl go to the spa today, and maybe get a pedicure too


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Will Ferrell - "I don't think I'll make a movie this week."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stolloween - "I'd rather knit a sweater than get my hands all messy with papier mache"


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL,Roxy


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hannibal Lecter----sure, I have plenty of time to fill out your census.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gothic Candle - "I just LOVE computers!"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

dracula- do you serve diet blood?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Paula Abdul; your singing was bloody diplorible where the hell is my tea DAMMIT


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Surgeon General- I am a expert on nutrition....I was "Burger Kings" nutritional adviser how do you think I got this job


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Freddy Krueger - Sweet Dreams


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster - I just love reading Hallmark cards. They're so lovely and sentimental that it brings a tear to my eye just thinking of them (sniffle)


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Michael Myers - Could I have a butter knife, please.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My Grandmother - Oh, that is so wonderful. It is a beautiful day isn't it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Me - I don't feel like posting today


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Dracula; I've decided to become a vegetarian.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Me-Twilight vampires are the $h!T !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congress - We need to actually read the bill before we vote.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Morbid Mike- I love fuzzy kittens


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Charlie Brown - Our team won!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Schroeder - I love Lucy!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Charlie Brown - Our team won!


In May of 1993 Charlie Brown hit a home run in the ninth inning and his team did win!

Linus - gave up his blanket.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Charlie Brown's teacher - Good morning students.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Charles Shultz - I think I will let Charlie Brown kick the football today.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lio - I hate scary things

(If you've never seen the comic strip, look it up on line. It's definitely made for Halloween types)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The Creepster- very understanding


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Jason Vorheis- I think I'll quit killing and do a love story


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Fred Flintstone - what pair of shoes will I wear today.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Schroder- I hate the piano but I love Lucy


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Pig Pen - time for a bath.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy- I love dog kisses sooooooooo much


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Zombies- i dont like brains


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lucy - Charlie Brown you are so smart.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder - Horror movies are over-rated


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Linus - The Great Pumpkin is not real, but Santa Claus is.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Roxy - I don't feel like posting today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Michael Myers- I'm so excited, I almost piddled on the rug!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Terminator - I 'm not coming back


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Morbid Mike - nice kitty


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Lady Nyxie- I hate all animals shoot em all


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dogs - I don't want a treat - really!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cats - I love everybody!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Child Zombie- awwwe mom more brains!? cant we eat something else?


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam to Eve- hey eve you know i think theres a larger leaf over there for you to cover up with


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Weatherman - We don't really know what the forecast is for tomorrow, we just make this s**t up.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The government - We don't really know what we're doing, we just make this sh** up.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Me- I am here to help


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Frankenstein -wow that nine volt on the tongue thing really zaps you


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Wolfman- I think it's time to get a full body permanent.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Stay puft marshmello man- i'll think ill go join that campfire over there and sing some songs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

darth vadar- ya know this dark side thing aint all its cracked up to be


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Creature From The Black Lagoon...dang, I forgot my life preserver


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

King Henry the VIII - I'm a one woman man.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Headless Horseman: Sorry. I lost my head Icabod


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dracula - My life SUCKS! But in a good way. MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Michael Myers - I think I will stay in this Halloween.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Tech Support Guy: Ya sure well be over in five minutes. (And he means it)


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Head Chef: Can you please pass that spice, thanky!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Wolfman: I need a flea collar!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Han Solo: "Would somebody please tell me the odds of successfully navigating through that asteroid field!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

RoxyBlue: I have nothing to say


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

_"None for me , thanks. I'm driving. "_
- Evil Andrew


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

N. Fantom- Only that much? That's a great deal!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Khan from Star Trek II: Revenge is a dish best served warm with a side of liver and fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Night of the living dead zombie: "really could go for a cheeseburger and fries!"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Little Red Riding Hood: What's the matter Wolfie, don't you like me?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

George Romero: In my new film "Night of the Living Dead" I'm picturing the zombies moving really fast...like cheetah fast!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Lucy from Charlie Brown: "No really...I'm going to pull the football away and laugh. Please, I'm trying to change, just walk away..."


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Jack Torence from The Shinning: All work and no play is the responsible thing to do when trying to provide for your family.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Freddy Kruger: I had an itch and forgot about the glove


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ted Kennedy: I'll have Perrier with a twist of lemon.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Frankenstein: Fire Goooood


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dracula: There's nothing like a good stake


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Mother Teresa: "Get the hell away from me!"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Jason Vorhees: No I didn't used to be a hockey player!


----------

